# Questions on a F800 chip Truck



## mikemcC (Nov 16, 2010)

Hey guys I have some questions on a truck that I might be purchasing in the next few days here and was hoping someone could help me. The questions are about the GVWR of an F800 truck since I am having a hard time understandin the laws. The truck's GVWR is 25,000 lbs so I know that is under CDL now where I get confused is the combination weight of the truck and chipper. My chipper weighs right around 7500lbs so that does not require a CDL either, but the combo of the truck and chipper would be 32,500. Since my combination weight is over 26,001lbs would I need my CDL for the truck and chipper even though my chipper weights under 10k? Sorry about the long post I am just having a hard time understanding the laws.


----------



## DHIBBS75 (Nov 16, 2010)

Weight on the truck can not exceed gvwr should be about 20,000# for the rear and 8-10000# for the front axle.... The license plate covers the combo, truck and trailer.... If s its over 26 and 1 you will need a class A. With any vehicle licensed comercial you are suppose to have a medical card..... Hope this helps.... Ill try and find the web site.....


----------



## lxt (Nov 16, 2010)

This will depend on your state, I have no Idea where DHI is getting his info???? unless its different where he lives.

I just bought a truck same scenario as you....truck GVWR is 25000 & is an airbrake equiped truck, its under CDL....but you need the air endorsement, I have a CDL A with all endorsements so it doesnt matter to me, here is the skinny for you!!!

you can tow anything 10,000 or less with the truck you have mentioned and no worry!! 10,001 & up you need a CDL class A

even if the truck GVWR is 26,001 and above & you tow a trailer under 10,001 you would only need a Class B CDL, the class A is for combinations & trailers rated at 10,001 and above

front axles cannot exceed 12,000lbs....but this is almost a non issue for straight truck, cause if you`re over on the front axle...you`re over weight & fines are c`mon

you will be fine with what you have mentioned! whats messed up is: I have a trailer with a GVWR of 12,000lbs & even if I towed it empty (unladen weight) at 1800lbs I still need a class A cuz the trailer is registered over 10,001.

I treat my unit as a CDL truck, med card, post/pretrip logs, fuel sheets, etc. & heres what you really want to have also....fire extinguisher, reflective triangles & spare fuses!! even though im not legally/technically CDL...I figure if I have all I need then I have erased all doubt & am compliant..




LXT................


----------



## pdqdl (Nov 16, 2010)

This is an often misunderstood concept. The actual weight of the truck has no bearing whatsoever on the need for a CDL.

The GVWR of a truck is provable information that any DOT officer can get from the ID plate of the vehicle in question. If over a certain size, you get the ticket, because you could easily have read the same information that the officer did. Some years ago, I removed the vehicle ID tag from my 20k trailer, just to put them off the trail. It still works sometimes, when they can't find the ID tag, but they threatened to impound my trailer the last time they discovered it's absence.

If you drive an under-cdl truck that weighs in at 35,000 lbs, you are almost assured of getting an overweight ticket, but you won't get any CDL violation. Overweight is big fines, but no points on your license. CDL violation is points on your driver's license.

Furthermore, you will never get a ticket for exceeding the GVWR of your truck, either. Each state sets it's weight limits based on the weight per axle, gross vehicle weight, licensed weight, loaded weight exceeding rated tire capacity, and the rarely enforced "Bridge law". And of course, there are always the local weight limits on individual roads or bridges.

There is no ticket for "did exceed the GVWR of his vehicle". Just make sure you don't break any of the limits I mentioned above.


----------



## pdqdl (Nov 16, 2010)

DHIBBS75: You need to study up on your DOT laws a bit. All the states have been forced to comply with Federal DOT regulations, so the rules are pretty much the same everywhere. There are exceptions, of course.

LXT: You seem to know how the game is played. Met Mr. DOT a few times, eh?


----------



## lxt (Nov 16, 2010)

pdqdl said:


> DHIBBS75: You need to study up on your DOT laws a bit. All the states have been forced to comply with Federal DOT regulations, so the rules are pretty much the same everywhere. There are exceptions, of course.
> 
> LXT: You seem to know how the game is played. Met Mr. DOT a few times, eh?





LOL, yeah....actually I went to school back in the earl 90`s for commercial transportation technology.......fancy for "truck driver" I was wanting to become D.O.T officer, but....... screwing over hard working guys that never see home so that the commonwealth who already taxes the hell outta us can make more, just seemed wrong!! besides, I really enjoy tree care!!


LXT................


----------

